# Soulmate



## SansVisage

I found two ways for writing 'soulmates', but I don't understand what is the difference. One is 애인 which as I've been told is more like in 'lover' (but I'm not too sure about that). The other is 동조자 , and I have no clue about that.
I appreciate any help.


----------



## astlanda

애인 =lover 동조자 = companion 정부=mistress

Define 'soulmates', please! Make a sentence!


----------



## SansVisage

Thank you! I guess this explains more now... I actually don't know what's the meaning I'm looking for, this is just a favor for a friend of mine who's having that word in a tattoo. I guess she was looking for the 'companion' one, for expressing that deep affinity with someone.

Thanks again


----------



## BlackWizard

Uh... I hope I'm not too late here, but I would NOT tattoo ANY one of those words in my body. It really does not come off as a tattoo-able word to the  speakers of the language.

I STRONGLY advise your friend to reconsider the tattoo - or at least find another word to use.


----------

